# Bud Day no chute ejection



## fastmongrel (Aug 13, 2013)

I came across the war hero Bud Day on wiki and one line caught my attention "in 1957 while stationed at RAF Wethersfield in the United Kingdom through June 1959. It was during this time that he had to bail out of a jet fighter without a parachute, becoming the first person ever to live through such a feat"

WHAAAT 

cant find any more info on how this happened was Bud Day the luckiest man alive that day or were there reasons why he survived. Googled but can only find a link back to the wiki article anyone got the info.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 13, 2013)

Boy, that's nuts, ejection released chutes failed then...
There was a Russian stewardess who survived falling from above 10,000ft from an airliner decompression/breakup twice without a parachute each time - she gave up working in planes after the 2nd time...


----------



## Alex . (Aug 13, 2013)

The second page on this PDF has a little account of the incident, although not a great deal of information. Had a interesting career! 

http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/i/msnbc/Sections/TVNews/Nightly News/photos/bud Day Article.pdf


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 13, 2013)

There have been a number of people who have fallen from great heights and survived.

One such case was Alan Magee, Sgt. U.S.A.A.F. 360BS/303BG, a B-17 ball turret gunner. On a mission over St. Naziare, France, his B-17 (Snap! Crackle! Pop!) was hit by flak and he managed to get free of the ball and bailed out. In the confusion, he had forgotten his chute but soon passed out from the altitude (approx. 22,000 feet).

He fell through the glass roof the Nazaire train station and was captured. His injuries included 28 schrapnel wounds, broken leg and ankle, a partially severed right arm along and injuries to his nose, eye, kidneys and nose. The German doctors patched him back together and he remained a POW for the duration. He lived to the age of 84.


----------

